# No bake low carb lime cheesecakes



## Ironbuilt (Apr 27, 2014)

Ingredients:
..
Crust:
..
1/2 cup almond flour
...
1/2 cup pecan meal
...
3 tablespoons granular erythritol
...
3 drops liquid sucralose
...
3 tablespoons butter, melted

Filling:
..
8 ounces cream cheese, softened
...
14-oz. SF sweetened condensed milk (I use LC Foods for zero carb sweetened condensed milk)
...
1/2 cup (bottled) key lime juice
...
1 container (8-oz.) frozen whipped topping, thawed (or make your own with heavy cream & 2 tsp sugar free sweetener)
...
(optional) lime slices and/or lime zest, for garnish, add 2 or 3 drops green food coloring to the filling for color enhancement

Directions:
..
Line 12 cupcake cups with foil liners. Stir graham cracker crumbs, pecans and melted butter together in a bowl to combine. Spoon 1 Tbsp. of the mixture into each liner, pressing it down to make the crust.

With an electric mixer on low speed, beat the cream cheese in a large bowl until creamy, about 30 seconds. Add the condensed milk and key lime juice, and blend on medium speed until just combined, 20 to 30 seconds. Add 1 cup of the whipped topping and blend on low speed for 15 seconds longer.

Spoon mixture evenly into liners. Cover pan with plastic and freeze until firm, at least 3 hours. Remove from freezer 15 minutes before serving; peel off liners and dollop 1 Tbsp. remaining whipped topping on each cake. Garnish with lime slices, if you like.


----------



## Magnus82 (Apr 27, 2014)

These look amazing!  Swap the cream cheese for Greek yogurt for a little protein boost.   Told you you'd like pintrest!


----------



## frizzlefry (Apr 27, 2014)

Yum


----------



## Alinshop (Apr 29, 2014)

They look beautiful and sound delicious! Drooling.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 29, 2014)

So wait they don't have any dbol or anadrol in em? 

They look delicious I want some now.


----------



## WayneBridge (Aug 12, 2015)

Wow it look very yummy wanna try to cook and see if it goes well.


----------



## psych (Aug 13, 2015)

Yes!!!


----------



## 101st Ranger (Dec 16, 2015)

These look amazing! Got to get the daughter to make these for me over the holidays!

And what happened to IB...miss that guy.


----------



## Nightrider (May 31, 2017)

Looks awesome! Must try.


----------

